# Tuscarawas River



## bear7722 (Nov 24, 2014)

The river looks a little like Niagara Falls at the moment but has anyone Fished it yet this year? Also anyone ever caught any largemouth out of it? I really started getting into river fishing last year. It's a completely new challenge.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

When it hasn't been frozen or blown out I've caught a couple pike this year. Yes there is largemouth in there. Seem to be more plentiful in certain areas but majority of the bass are smallmouth.


----------



## bear7722 (Nov 24, 2014)

Any good sized pike? And okay I figured so. I've caught a ton of little smallmouth and a couple decent sized ones. Any good sized 2lb+ Largemouth you ever heard from in tgere?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd say most pike average 24"-27", but I've caught them up to 36". I've fished the tusc from bolivar to newcomerstown for about 12 years probably have 3lmb over 2 lbs. biggest was 4lb


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw a kid probably 10yrs old fishing in canal Fulton. I asked him if he was having any luck. He held up a stringer with 4 northerns about 22"-28"long and a lm bass that was a minimum of 5lbs! No lie!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

It's blown out brown stained right now, Water levels to almost to the bottom of the bridge in lake road in Mass. Give it another week and it should be on.


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone fish or kayak from butterbridge? I live roughly 30 minutes away from there...if anyone has any tips or anything at all that would help.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

You can put in there, yak and fish down the river to ernies bike shop in massillon. That would probably only take 2 hours... if you take your time. Or you can start in Clinton and go down to the bike shop. Make a day out of it


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> You can put in there, yak and fish down the river to ernies bike shop in massillon. That would probably only take 2 hours... if you take your time. Or you can start in Clinton and go down to the bike shop. Make a day out of it



And the fishings decent from butter bridge to ernies? I live right by ernies, but can't say I've ever tried the Tusc out due to lack of confidence.


----------



## Stang6060 (Jan 23, 2015)

i have personally caught about 4 pike over 40 inches out of the tusc the biggest was 44


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

bradley4 said:


> And the fishings decent from butter bridge to ernies? I live right by ernies, but can't say I've ever tried the Tusc out due to lack of confidence.


The section between Cherry St and Walnut bridges can be great at times for pike and SM. A friend of mine sends me his pics of some impressive catches out of there and rarely ever uses anything but white jig and twister tails. Cast to slack water behind brush piles or areas where rocks, pylons, or debris create a current break. If you fish it often enough you will be surprised at how good the fishing can be in your own back yard.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I haven't found a bad spot to fish in that river. I wouldn't eat out of it, but the fishing has always been great


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Hate to bring this back, but I live right next to the Tusc where the Erie Canal is nearby Lock 4. I haven't ever fished a river, does anyone have any tips? (All I've ever fished is with a bobber for panfish and then largemouth fishing).

Also, could you float hunt this river north of Massillon?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

derekdiruz said:


> Hate to bring this back, but I live right next to the Tusc where the Erie Canal is nearby Lock 4. I haven't ever fished a river, does anyone have any tips? (All I've ever fished is with a bobber for panfish and then largemouth fishing).
> 
> Also, could you float hunt this river north of Massillon?


The tusc is a fun fishery, and figuring out how to catch fish isn't overly challenging. 3" twisters on an 1/8-1/4oz jig in many colors will catch plenty of fish. 4" tube jigs fished with an 1/8oz bullet sinker and 5/0 worm hook in watermelon or pumpkinseed with glitter flake will catch plenty of smallies.

As far as float hunting North of Massillon, it's a thing of the past! Did lots of it growing up in canal fulton, but since the towpath was improved, it's not a good idea due to safety concerns... Too many people and likely to ruffle more feathers than its worth.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I kind of expected that about the floating, but south of Massillon I would think it may be OK? I usually hunt the crap out of portage and killbuck and west branch, but the Tusc is just so darn close! Thanks!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

mastercatman said:


> The tusc is a fun fishery, and figuring out how to catch fish isn't overly challenging. 3" twisters on an 1/8-1/4oz jig in many colors will catch plenty of fish. 4" tube jigs fished with an 1/8oz bullet sinker and 5/0 worm hook in watermelon or pumpkinseed with glitter flake will catch plenty of smallies.


X2- Jigs and plastic are all you need. It's hard to fish them wrong and not all that expensive. Downed trees are fish magnets. You will get hung up and loose some jigs, but those areas are often the best spots.


----------



## Schlaboy1986 (Dec 27, 2014)

How does the river look right now? Does anybody have a report? I assume it's flooded, fast moving and stained but figured I'd find out for sure.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

High and muddy!


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

bear7722 said:


> The river looks a little like Niagara Falls at the moment but has anyone Fished it yet this year? Also anyone ever caught any largemouth out of it? I really started getting into river fishing last year. It's a completely new challenge.


One of my favorite rivers to fish for bass or pike. Great success with both, can't seem to catch any catfish out of it though


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Like mastercatman said high and muddy. http://www.timesreporter.com/article/20150624/NEWS/150629768


----------



## Schlaboy1986 (Dec 27, 2014)

Has the river conditions improved at all or pretty much the same as above?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

It was almost ready Tuesday. Level was down color was still a lil muddy. By Wednesday morning it was back to high and really muddy. This is Bolivar area might be better towards Massllion but not sure.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Still high from what I'm seeing off of S. Main in Akron, so my guess is it's high downstream. If you want to catch largemouth, the slack water where Nimisila Creek/Lake Lucerne run into the river holds plenty of them along with pike, bowfin, and tons of panfish. I've used jigs, swimbaits, plastic worms, spinnerbaits, and live bait there with good success.


----------



## Schlaboy1986 (Dec 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Still high from what I'm seeing off of S. Main in Akron, so my guess is it's high downstream. If you want to catch largemouth, the slack water where Nimisila Creek/Lake Lucerne run into the river holds plenty of them along with pike, bowfin, and tons of panfish. I've used jigs, swimbaits, plastic worms, spinnerbaits, and live bait there with good success.


Is there area there that you can fish from the bank/shore? I don't really wanna take a canoe down the river if it's high and fast.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Schlaboy1986 said:


> Is there area there that you can fish from the bank/shore? I don't really wanna take a canoe down the river if it's high and fast.


Yes, that area TopCat speaks of is a short narrow section of shallow water with downed timber at the bends. Not very suitable for canoeing, but plenty of access from shore and a place to park a vehicle. It's where I grew up and learned how to fish. I'm now 52, and it still remains a popular spot for Pike, panfish, bass, carp, cats, and bowfin. I've also caught a lot of soft shell and snapping turtles there.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Where can you put in at clinton we were up there trying to find the spot for an hour ended up in canal fulton put in at the lucern spillway


----------



## Red6 (Jun 4, 2015)

I put my kayak in right across from Lake Lucern in that small parking lot just north of Canal fulton. It is a pretty steep trek down to the rocks but once I was in, it was nice and easy going. Only problem was I had to portage around some downed trees before entrance to the river. I've also put in in canal fulton just north of the cherry street ice cream shop on that bridge. Didn't catch anything, floated down to butterbridge. Saw a nice pike come up and steal my rooster tail. Might start fishing with a leader after that. Haha


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Red6 said:


> I put my kayak in right across from Lake Lucern in that small parking lot just north of Canal fulton. It is a pretty steep trek down to the rocks but once I was in, it was nice and easy going. Only problem was I had to portage around some downed trees before entrance to the river. I've also put in in canal fulton just north of the cherry street ice cream shop on that bridge. Didn't catch anything, floated down to butterbridge. Saw a nice pike come up and steal my rooster tail. Might start fishing with a leader after that. Haha


Are you able to fish lake Lucern, never been up that far, I've Kayak from Butterbridge down to Massillon plenty of time and all was had luck. kinda interested in checking out that are for something new since its so close...


----------



## Red6 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've never fished that lake but there is a large flow of water from that lake to this little creek. I'm not sure if the fish can enter through it or not, but I didn't fish that portion of my trip. The portage was kind of a pain in the rear, but it beat carrying it all the way to the river.


----------

